# DAS Stone Stencil templates



## RJ-Imunique (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking for someone who has the DAS Stone Stencil System who will be willing to make custom templates for me at a reasonable price. This is something new for my customers so I don't want to buy the complete system just yet. If you are interested, you can send me a private message or reply. Any help is greatly appreciated.

-RJ


----------

